# Poecilotheria sp. list



## DanCameron (Nov 4, 2005)

I have been scouraging the inter-web for all known species of spiders in the Poecilotheria genus.  I have compiled a list of species names.  If anyone can possibly add any information to this list (be it varify, deny, or common names where I have none), that would be extremely helpful.  It seems that there are quite a few tarantula enthusiasts that are in awe of this particular genus (and I would definitely be considered 'guilty' of this as well).  I decided to do as much research as I can and share/compare with anyone else that has information on this genus as well.

I do have a particular question regarding P. regalis.  What is the best 'stuff' to use as a housing for this spider?

Here is my compiled list:

fasciata (Sri Lankan Ornamental)
formosa (Salem Ornamental)
metallica (Gooty Sapphire Ornamental)
miranda (Bengel Spotted Ornamental
ornata (Fringed Ornamental
pederseni (Pedersen’s Ornamental)
regalis (Indian Ornamental)
rufliata (Redslate Ornamental)
smithi
striata (Mysore Ornamental)
subfusca (Ivory Ornamental)
‘tigris’
vittata

One main reason I do this is because I would love to own one of each of these species (pending on availability of course).  If anyone does know of a good place/vendor to purchase from, do PM me with that information.


----------



## danread (Nov 4, 2005)

Have a look at the Platnick's world spider catalog, here. If has full listings of all recognised Theraphosid species.

But to save you searching,

Gen. Poecilotheria Simon, 1885

In synonymy:
P. bara Chamberlin, 1917 = P. subfusca Pocock, 1895 (Kirk, 1996: 21).
P. gadgili (Tikader, 1977, T from Ornithoctonus) = P. regalis Pocock, 1899 (von Wirth, 1991a: 5).
P. vittata Pocock, 1895 = P. striata Pocock, 1895 (Kirk, 1996: 22).

mf fasciata (Latreille, 1804) *....................Sri Lanka
Mygale f. Latreille, 1804a: 160 (D).
Mygale f. Latreille, 1806: 83 (D).
Mygale f. Hahn, 1835: 65, f. 157 (Df).
Mygale f. C. L. Koch, 1841a: 41, f. 717 (f).
Scurria f. C. L. Koch, 1850: 74.
P. f. Simon, 1885e: 38.
P. f. Karsch, 1891: 274 (Dm).
P. f. Pocock, 1899a: 87, pl. 7, f. 2 (f).
Scurria f. Pocock, 1900a: 192.

f formosa Pocock, 1899....................India
P. f. Pocock, 1899a: 91 (Df).
P. f. Schmidt, 1995j: 5, unnumbered f. (f).

mf hanumavilasumica Smith, 2004....................India
P. h. Smith, 2004: 52, f. 1-17 (Dmf).

f metallica Pocock, 1899....................India
P. m. Pocock, 1899a: 93, pl. 7, f. 3 (Df).
P. m. Pocock, 1900c: 129, pl. 12, f. 3 (f).

f miranda Pocock, 1900....................India
P. m. Pocock, 1900a: 190 (Df).

f ornata Pocock, 1899....................Sri Lanka
P. o. Pocock, 1899a: 93 (Df).
P. o. Peters, 2000b: 83, f. 234 (f).

mf pederseni Kirk, 2001....................Sri Lanka
P. p. Kirk, 2001: 77, f. 1-4, 9-22 (Dmf).

mf pococki Charpentier, 1996....................Sri Lanka
P. p. Charpentier, 1996c: 23, f. 1-19 (Dmf).

mf regalis Pocock, 1899....................India
P. r. Pocock, 1899a: 89, pl. 7, f. 1 (Dmf).
P. r. Pocock, 1900c: 127, pl. 12, f. 1 (mf).
Ornithoctonus gadgili Tikader, 1977e: 308, f. 11-15 (Df).
P. r. von Wirth, 1991a: 5, f. 1-2 (f, S).
P. r. Schmidt, 1993d: 130, f. 412-413 (f).
P. r. Peters, 2000b: 84, f. 238 (f).

mf rufilata Pocock, 1899....................India
P. r. Pocock, 1899d: 746 (Dm).
P. r. Pocock, 1900a: 189 (Df).
P. r. Charpentier, 1996a: 16, f. 1a-g, 2a-k (mf).

mf smithi Kirk, 1996....................Sri Lanka
P. s. Kirk, 1996: 24, f. 1-14 (Dmf).
P. s. Peters, 2000b: 86, f. 245-246 (mf).

mf striata Pocock, 1895....................India
P. s. Pocock, 1895a: 172 (Df).
P. vittata Pocock, 1895a: 172 (Dm).
P. s. Kirk, 1996: 22 (Sm).

mf subfusca Pocock, 1895....................Sri Lanka
Scurria fasciata Ausserer, 1871a: 199, pl. 1, f. 8 (m, misidentified).
P. s. Pocock, 1895a: 171 (Dmf).
P. bara Chamberlin, 1917: 71 (Df).
P. s. Kirk, 1996: 21 (S).

m uniformis Strand, 1913....................Sri Lanka
P. u. Strand, 1913d: 115 (Dm).

Cheers,


----------



## metallica (Nov 4, 2005)

and then there is that red poecilotheria that was sold in Hamm (Germany)


----------



## danread (Nov 4, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> and then there is that red poecilotheria that was sold in Hamm (Germany)


Ah yes, how could i forget that particular "species"?


----------



## Scourge (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about vittata being resurrected? :?


----------



## Tescos (Nov 4, 2005)

Scourge said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about vittata being resurrected? :?


yes it going to involve an old Egyptian priest reading from a funny book while his assistant dances the dance of the tree headed tortoise, at the same time eating an orange.  



> and then there is that red poecilotheria that was sold in Hamm (Germany)


You mean this really fine species that has a likeing for beetroot?  
BTW it has been named now but is quite a mouthful to say!
_Poecilotheria rutiluspicturatusnongradusanusrodentum_!


----------



## Windchaser (Nov 4, 2005)

Here was a discussion from a couple of weeks ago on the same topic.


----------



## metallica (Nov 4, 2005)

but that was before Hamm. and no that is no photoshop on that pic.


----------



## DanCameron (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you very much for all the input on this particular genus.  This will also help in my scientific study of this genus.  Well, technically not scientific for I will not be applying any sort of scientific method while keeping the tarantulas or any other tarantula other than finding out what their favorite food is.  Thanks again!


----------



## Aranea (Dec 2, 2005)

I also toke some pics in Hamm!


----------



## matty J (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the listings guys. I've learnt some more species and am gonna check'em out. I'm falling for this genus fast!!!!!!:}


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.tarantulabibliography.net/poecilotheria.html


----------



## Waryur (Dec 3, 2005)

im really interesed in that red pokie, does anyone knwo any information on it? I sure havnt ever seen a pic or heard a word beore today of it.


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 3, 2005)

> im really interesed in that red pokie, does anyone knwo any information on it?


_P. fasciata beetrooti_


----------



## greenbay1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Now we need a yellow one, an orange one, a purple one ...


----------



## Waryur (Dec 3, 2005)

thx Mr. terps 

all mightly google had nothing to say or see about P. fasciata beetrooti 

have there ever been any sales of the red pokie in teh U.S?


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 4, 2005)

> thx Mr. terps
> 
> all mightly google had nothing to say or see about P. fasciata beetrooti
> 
> have there ever been any sales of the red pokie in teh U.S?


I was just making a silly joke.

The "red" spider you are refering to is a fake... it's been died.


----------



## FryLock (Dec 4, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> The "red" spider you are refering to is a fake... it's been died.


No Eric it was moving ppl saw it move.. Sorry .

But i wonder what colour the 300€ sling's are now after a moult ;P.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 4, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> I was just making a silly joke.
> 
> The "red" spider you are refering to is a fake... it's been died.


Now he thinks it's just dead ;P  It's actually been dyed  

BTW, I've got some glow-in-the-darks at 1st instar right now. Taking reservations... Photoshop included.

Jeers,

Michael


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 4, 2005)

> No Eric it was moving ppl saw it move.. Sorry.





> Now he thinks it's just dead ;P   It's actually been dyed


LOL, "died".  That's what I get for PWI (posting while intoxicated).


----------



## brachy (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi

Have anybody some information os P. pocoki ?? Have anybody this sp. in the world? Have anybody photo. Thank you for help


----------



## Wolfy72 (Apr 29, 2006)

Tescos said:
			
		

> yes it going to involve an old Egyptian priest reading from a funny book while his assistant dances the dance of the tree headed tortoise, at the same time eating an orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta admit though,, that would be one sweet lookin Pokie, if it were actually real..lol


----------



## angelarachnid (Apr 29, 2006)

RE red dyed Pokes.

Richard Gallon and myself (long story so cut short) died the leg of a P. regalis with beetroot crushed in water and alchohol just to show how the red one was "made".

P. pococki, P. charpentier described this species just after P. Kirk P. smithi.

P. pococki is a junior synonym of P. smithi.

Ray


----------



## brgn (Apr 29, 2006)

brachy said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Have anybody some information os P. pocoki ?? Have anybody this sp. in the world? Have anybody photo. Thank you for help


P. pococki is a synonym of P. smithi, from the information I have. Don't know why it is still listed in The World Spider Catalog as a seperate species.


----------

